# Scarfs



## donald1 (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/members/29640-albums280-picture18908.html

Does this knot look tied correctly,  or is there a way your supposed to tie it,  I'm planning on asking my instructor but I'd like to hear other opinions too

Scarf colors,  I've asked my instructor do the color of the scarfs on a weapon have meaning, when I asked my instructor he did not know so he asked people he knows but so far they don't know either.  

Random question (not weapon question)  how do you attach pictures because when I attach the URL and click enter the post just has a question mark where the picture should have been 

,thanks


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 7, 2014)

donald1 said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/members/29640-albums280-picture18908.html
> 
> Does this knot look tied correctly,  or is there a way your supposed to tie it,  I'm planning on asking my instructor but I'd like to hear other opinions too
> 
> ...



Try the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags manually. It could be that the image is copy righted and not allowed to be ripped from the site.

EDIT> wrote before I read. You trying to repost the image yeah?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 7, 2014)

To post an image, click the "Insert Image" button right up there ^^^^. Insert the URL.

It may be that posting of images is restricted to Supporting Members.I don't honestly recall, and since I'm posting from work I'm a bit rushed.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Try the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,  this time I just sent a link instead


----------



## donald1 (Sep 25, 2014)

So is it just a personal preference on the scarfs(example someone might choose their two favorite colors)  or has there been able significant meaning behind the colors?  Maybe or perhaps not


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 26, 2014)

donald1 said:


> So is it just a personal preference on the scarfs(example someone might choose their two favorite colors)  or has there been able significant meaning behind the colors?  Maybe or perhaps not



If it came down to personal choice If I had to have them, I would go Blue and Green. Historically I would guess that some significance would be attached.


----------

